# Letting the computer calculate paint recipes



## Skeel (Jun 8, 2014)

If you would like to try getting recipes for mixing paint by just pointing on the color on an image in your computer you can get this service online for free here:

http://sensuallogic.com/paintmaker/OnlinePaintMixer.html

The system works with: Rembrandt Fine Artist's Oils, Golden and Liquitex acrylics.


----------

